# Hi, New girl 1st App with Argc on 30-11



## NikkiH (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm new to the site and wanted to say Hi,
I have my first appointment with argc tomorrow afternoon, Could anyone tell me where the best place to park please.

Nikki


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nikki

Welcome to fertility friends

Just wanted to wish u lots of  for ur appt with the argc tomorrow

I cant help with the car parking question

I have posted the link to the thread for the argc girlies they will prob be able to advise u

Lots of luck with the appt and treatment

heres the link

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42524.0.html
Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Nikki

I've my first appointment at ARGC in two weeks so let me know what to expect at the initial consultation .  You never know we might bump into each other there if we have treatment at a similar time.

Jappa xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Nikki
Welcome to the site! 
Sorry I dont know about the parking...
But just wanted to say best of luck for tomorrow - look forward to hearing how you get on.
Best wishes for your journey...
Lou W xxxx


----------



## NikkiH (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks Girls, I'm very nervous this morning felling very sick but I'm not the one who has to do the sperm sample.
I will let you know how I get on later,


----------



## JJBear (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Nikki

Sorry if this reply is too late before your appointment but I am at the LFC round the corner from the ARGC and I have always managed to park on the meters along Devonshire Street. There are meters on Upper Wimpole Street but it is always very busy. The meters have also just been increased to 4 hours time so you should have plenty of time there although, like all parking in London, its not cheap! - about £1 for 25mins.... Alternatively there is a carpark down the bootom of Harley Street and on Weymouth Street but it is very small and often full.....

Good luck for today!

JJBearxxx


----------



## NikkiH (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks JJbear,

Leaving soon we think it will take approx 2 hours to get there, Our appointment not till 2pm but I cant sit still any longer.

Thanks Nikki


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Nikki

I'm new to this site too and just waiting to hear from ARGC about my appointment, hopefully just behind you and Jappa!
I hope your appointment went really well today, I'd love to hear all about it.  How long did it take you to get an appointment?  Hopefully your journey wasn't too bad, when I was looking at the clinics ARGC sounded fantastic but I think you have to go into the clinic a lot during treatment - like every day if you have IVF!  But, their results are worth it!  



Karen


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Nikki

I'm hoping your appointment went okay as we haven't heard back from you.  My thoughts are with you.

Jappa xx


----------



## NikkiH (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi girls,
It went ok, met one of the doctors that work along side Mr Taranissi he was very nice but we couldn't understand him very well. As I've had IV before and it didn't work he wants me to have a Hysteroscopy I'm quite happy about that. 
He said due to my age we only have 40% chance of IVF/ICSI  working which I think shocked my DP, we have been told today that we will need ICSI. 
I have been ask to start a natural cycle, my period is due Monday so I will need a day 1-3 Blood test FSH,LH etc. ( went to my doctors ask if they would do them and I would pay- He said Yes I was so happy) then I have to call and ask if a midcycle scan. I'm not sure after that sorry Girls .

Will have to tell you more soon

sent off paper work 13/10  Get date on the 8/ Nov.

Speak to you soon girls 
Nikki  xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Nikki  
Glad to hear the appointment went well and you feel like you're getting somewhere, best of luck on your journey xxxxxxxx
Lou W xxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Nikki...
Have you joined the ARGC ICSI thread?
The statistics only give you a rough guide - they are doing really well and you really are still young!
Eva


----------



## NikkiH (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Eva04,

I will start using Argc ICSI thread from now on, thank you 

Nikki


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya Nikki

Come over and join us on the argc girls thread over on the icsi section

Love Georgia
xxx


----------

